# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Simultano dojenje - i ove godine zajedno!

## emily

I ove godine, obilježavajući Tjedna dojenja, pozivamo vas da nam se pridružite u simultanom dojenju, *u subotu, 10. listopada, kod Manduševca u 13.30 sati.* 

Prošlogodišnji rekord (53 mama koje istovremeno doje) ćemo pokušati oboriti, te vas pozivamo da nam se, zajedno sa svojim malim i velikim sisavcima, pridružite. 

Za vrijeme trajanja 3. Rodine mlijecne konferencije, zajednickim, javnim dojenjem pokazimo koliko je ono vazno, jednostavno i lijepo. 


Ovako je to izgledalo prosle godine:


Pomozite da ovogodisnja slika bude jos ljepsa  :Smile:  

Na listu se mozete prijaviti na ovom topicu

vidimo se u subotu  :Smile:

----------

